# People that put their money where their mouth is?



## Gridlock (Jul 17, 2003)

I was wondering, is there anyone thats doing any awe inspiring build ups around here? There seems to be a lot of talk going on and it would be great to hear from the people that are the "do'ers". 

Picture time!

Lets see what people are doing in terms of brake upgrades, bigger turbos, upgraded management. Whatever you have going on.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Geez... where do I start...

I've got a B14 with an Avenir SR in front of my house waiting on the correct piping to upgrade the stock T25 to a T28.... The thing ran 13.2 in the 1/4 on street tires... 

Then my buddy is FINALLY swappin in his S14 SR in a couple weeks... should be a lot of fun there as well... 

Pics to come. You can check out page 3 on my cardomain for pics of the motor.


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

my car is still in the shop..
hatch w/silvia front and sr installed.
getting all the dings taken out and painted nissan black

as soon as my car gets out..
the greddy exhaust gets installed along w/a fmic
currently, it has blitz dp, greddy profec b, air filter, walbro fuel, greddy gauges.
looking for a good deal on injectors, t28 or t3/t4, and finally an ecu.

here are pics from the shop, enjoy. I'll definately be upgrading performance next.
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4288377307


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I have an s14 with RB26dett. I pulled the motor and rebuilt it with JE pistons and fresh bearings, gaskets etc. Bored .5 mm over. I recently ditched my solid mounts for the Mckinney motorsports mount kit prototype. I took off my HKS 2530s for some HKS 2510s (I only want 400whp). Also My little brother just picked up an s13 coupe, and a redtop SR20det. We also got him an HKS VPC, PFC FCON, GCC, EVC, 720cc top feed injectors w/fuel rail, and a Greddy front mount intercooler. Oh yea and a VLSD. I recently purchased a set of DEFI BF gauges, and controller, an Apexi DECS tachometer, and an HKS EVC 4 limited edition. I will be letting people know how these work as soon as I have my car up and running. As for my brother, we should have him runing, and tuned before christmas! I will keep you updated.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um my brothers doing a massive conversion with his VW corrado....since i fucked it up sorta he bought another corrado shell from his friend today and is swapping his entire interior (dash carpet seats, everything) and a door and his hatch and his motor(that motor got the now wrecked corrado a 13.3 in the 1/4)....and hes gotta get it all done before xmas.....oh and he bought a carbon fiber hood(its so sexy! :thumbup: ) ...its a major project.....engine, tranny, passenger door, hatch, fender or 2, bumpers, grill, full interior....but it will be a bad mofo soon!

and my 90 hatch is running around with almost no exhaust and no real upgrades....i swear, once i get a job, its all over! :cheers: my 240 will rip


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i put my money where my mouth is, i told everyone i was getting a cupholder... got one

found this sleepy eye mod for less then 5 dollars... did it 

i'm telling everyone i'm getting a system, and hopefully by this weekend i'll have most of the parts, i'm just having trouble with the enclosure.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm just having trouble with the enclosure.


International Discount Plaza!

it's ghetto, but cheap... got myself a bandpass box for 2 12" subs for $50! brand new!

can't beat that place... but DAMN it's ghetto..


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

Look here - This pretty much says it all. 
Nothing too exciting yet, but a good start.
I won't say more until the rebuild is done.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I haven't spent a lot of money and I don't know if it's enough to win the "do-er" award... but my stuff is in my Sig!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I have a 1990 primer black 240 with an on-and-off functioning ka24de-t setup (should be on in about a week, but then again that language sounds familiar :loser: ) Not particularly powerful, but still boostin!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vodKA said:


> I have a 1990 primer black 240 with an on-and-off functioning ka24de-t setup (should be on in about a week, but then again that language sounds familiar :loser: ) Not particularly powerful, but still boostin!


 Eshei told me all about your KA... would love to see it... working..

haha j/k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my subs that i bought this weekend...

i had a lil trouble taking it out of the box so the styrofoam ripped :thumbdwn:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i now have a 1993 RX-7 going under way, it has a blown motor(typical from a boosted xeven), and the ghettoest mods on earth, will have pics upsumtyme this week. also have an 83 rx-7, but its just 2 drive 2 werk with. - i know, they're not nissans, but i sold my fastback 2 get the xeven...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Supercharged (burn the turbos!!!) VL Commodore Calais, I know its not a Nissan but it has a Nissan engine and gearbox!!!!!  considering it has a RB30E it shoudl probably be in the Skyline section...oh well

I have....

-Full hand made (personally) 62mm (2.5 inch in yank speak) mandrel bent exhaust system w/ High flow Cat, 3 inch is just too big for a SC engine..loose too much compression...

-Toyota SC14 positive displacement supercharger giveing 7-9PSI of boost from 600rpm to 5000rpm, (I know a toyota part.....meh), on a switch 
(I can go from zero to hero at the flick of a button) 

-Bored out/portmatched inlet manifold, 

-raised fuel pressure (by 10psi to 50psi useing a VK Commodore pressure regulator) 

-re-mapped computer, 

-68mm XF Ford falcon throttlebody, portmatched to manifold (I know a ford part!)

-7th injector spraying only when car is on boost (yes from a JE Camira)

-full 75mm (3 inch in yank speak) induction tract 

-4 speed Jatco (Nissan) auto transmission with a 2500rpm histall converter (which wanker thinks he can meat a auto like this in a drag....), manual valve body and 3rd gear toasted 

-Plumb back bov used for Idle air system...taken off a S14 SR20DET.....

-suspension, as hard as I can get up the front, soft as up the back.....I don't like looseing traction or drifting....set of konis + king springs, ride height set to stock so I have some travel on aussie roads

-Basic stero with a Pioneer DEH-5550 MP3 headunit + Jcars response speakers (80WRMS all round)

-cold air

-Headlight eyelid lockdown switch,

-Adjustable brake bias

Stuff purchased by not yet installed:

-R32 Skyline GTS-T twin synro per gear 5 speed manual gearbox w/ new heavy duty clutch (currently getting rebuilt by me  ).....yes I know I'm going to a manual, I'd prefer a Auto for drags (whoever thinks a Manual is better for drags needs to be shot) nut I take the Calais out on hill climbs sometimes.....

-Extra VL turbo fuel pump

-Borg warner 75 serries diff, with a 2-pin (I know but a 4-pin is too hard to find...VL turbo LSD centers..*sigh*) LSD center from a Ford falcon Ute and 4.11 gears form a Australian R31 Pintara

-New rebalanced tailshaft

Well thats it.......kit wise, just a Group A front grill, and hopefully a VL Calais Director Rear bib spoiler.....

The R33 Skyline GTS-T 2.5, Whole car  I just sold it, due to the fact that the head (RB25DET) was rooted (thats what I wanted  ) Anyway its only a R33.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a shift knob that my friend gave me. and new rear speakers that i installed two days ago


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i have pics!!! check my sig. even though its not a nissan, its still my project. right now im saving up 2 get a boost controller b4 i blow up the tempermental rotary.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I am in the processs of getting the RB25DET. I am going to be putting this in my '97 240SX. Then later will be wheels and then maybe Mods to the motor or a body kit.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry, but that's not really puttin your money where your mouth is... this thread is about proof that you've actually done things you talked about doing...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

right now all i have done is some body work and paint job. the link is in my sig. who knows what the future holds for me right now.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I haven't talked about doing anything, so im ahead of the game


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

um...i've done things to it...but its still not a nissan.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> sorry, but that's not really puttin your money where your mouth is... this thread is about proof that you've actually done things you talked about doing...


Most of mine is rice. I put a new stereo in on the weekend though...
Alpine mp3 player, clarion 401 amp, alpine 12" sub, mb quart 6.5" reference splits, response 4" coaxials.

I also got a pin number start immobiliser so now the starting procedure is push alarm button, put in key, turn to on, enter pin code, push start button 

Engine stuff coming in the new year.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dunno how to prove this, but i bet i have the LOUDEST 240 ever hehe

i have no exhaust at all past the drivers seat(approximately)...when it idles, its low and sounds like a domestic car car and when it gets to the high rpms it crackles and pops....and when the shift comes....BANG!...backfires from hell! :loser: 

i prolly shouldnt be proud of having a POS like that but if you rode in it, you would crack up....it just sounds so fucking funny!


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> sorry, but that's not really puttin your money where your mouth is... this thread is about proof that you've actually done things you talked about doing...



Well the I have put an Alpine head unit in with oversized Alpine 6.5in with an JL audio 1000.1 monoblock pushing the JL audio 12w7-3. so what do you have to say about that. :loser: I was only letting you know that I am going to be posting my car in hear with pics if I can fiqure out how. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heres a few pics of my custom enclosure i just got today for my Kicker S12L5's










here is a pic with one of them in the enclosure.










:cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin and his subs.. *P.I.M.P.*!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> kevin and his subs.. *P.I.M.P.*!!!!


i'd put that in my sig, but it would take too much room and the other ones are cooler


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmao


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> sorry, but that's not really puttin your money where your mouth is... this thread is about proof that you've actually done things you talked about doing...


If anybody body wants to post some pics I'd gladly email them to you..........


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Joel said:


> Most of mine is rice. I put a new stereo in on the weekend though...
> Alpine mp3 player, clarion 401 amp, alpine 12" sub, mb quart 6.5" reference splits, response 4" coaxials.
> 
> I also got a pin number start immobiliser so now the starting procedure is push alarm button, put in key, turn to on, enter pin code, push start button
> ...


Joel, your car is a sr20det with mild mods, which is more than you can say for most s13 chassis owners, particularly the ones in the US. I think thats more than good enough for now in itself, just keep modding


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> I also got a pin number start immobiliser


ooh..i want one of those..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vodKA said:


> Joel, your car is a sr20det with mild mods, which is more than you can say for most s13 chassis owners, particularly the ones in the US. I think thats more than good enough for now in itself, just keep modding


Hehe, my housemate has a 300rwhp silvia wearing a garrett gt2540 BB
The higest HP car in our club is a 430rwhp 180sx. Makes mine look like a Accent 
Thats the brilliant thing about the small capcity sr/ca/rb. You can go from a 150rwhp stockie and by adding cooler, exhaust, bleed valve, injectors, z32afm, GT turbo, fuel pump and a tune, you can double the cars power to 300rwhp.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> sorry, but that's not really puttin your money where your mouth is... this thread is about proof that you've actually done things you talked about doing...


 everybody keeps on quoting this but it was really directed at me so STAY AWAY!


----------

